# Ultra racing bars. Where to buy?



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ebay, trust me the wait of 12 days from Malaysia is by far the best price. I have the front installed.


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

How much was the shipping if you don't mind me asking ? I need that rear strut ASAP lol


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't have my Cruze anymore, but just got a front UR Tower bar for my 320i from Malaysia via e bay. Shipping was free. Came in less than a week. Fedex delivered it. If I recall this bar was cheaper to purchase than the one I bought 3 years ago for the Cruze.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Shipping is indeed free and they're not fakes. Each one has the steel plate with serial number engraved on them. The knock offs don't even attempt to duplicate this.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok thanks guys!


----------

